

Magical oh-my-zsh shell prompt - andyfleming
http://coderwall.com/p/3xcpyg

======
Ralith
Git support is cool, but using the right-side prompt screws up multiline
selections that include a prompt line.

~~~
andyfleming
Just visually gets in the way? Or actually causes an issue?

~~~
Ralith
You can't drag from the prompt and select the line below it without also
selecting the right-hand prompt and all the whitespace that leads up to it.
Not a huge issue, but it means extra editing every time that comes up.

~~~
andyfleming
This is a fundamental issue about using any right-prompt with oh-my-zsh
though, ya?

~~~
Ralith
Yep. In fact, I'm relating my experiences having set up a right-side prompt
entirely by hand a few years ago. It was fun, but I found the number of times
I wanted to paste a session snippet into IRC outnumbered the number of times I
found the extra info useful.

